# Electronic Music Megathread II - Revenge of the Bleeps and Bloops



## Randolph (Jun 15, 2012)

Discuss, share, and bash electronic artists... all that fun stuff.

Please, feel free to tell us about how much you just hate electronically produced music. I'm sure we'll all reconsider our preference for it if you use enough curse words.

*Front Line Assembly - Silent Ceremony*

*The Prodigy - Take Me to the Hospital*

*Nero's Day at Disneyland - Oprah Reptile Crawling from the Forest*

*The Glitch Mob - A Dream Within a Dream*

*Igorrr - Unpleasant Sonata*

*Rotersand - War on Error*

*Skold vs. KMFDM - Bloodsport*

*Matthew Dear - Fleece on Brain*


----------



## Flatline (Jun 15, 2012)

BUT IT ISN'T REAL MUSIC

Fuck that.

Here's some boring trance:
_
_*Man With No Name - Teleport

Ra - Time Current

Prana - Voyager III (Voodoo Remix)

Talamasca - Believe

Shakta - Spiritual Beings In Physical Bodies*

*Astral Projection - Mahadeva

Electric Universe - Meteor**Encens - Spiritual Transgression*
*
Cosmosis - Morphic Resonance*


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 18, 2012)

i'm just starting to get into electronic music, and could use some recommendations, mainly looking for artist/songs that fall in the "high BPM" category


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i'm just starting to get into electronic music, and could use some recommendations, mainly looking for artist/songs that fall in the "high BPM" category


You may want to give speedcore artists a try.

http://www.last.fm/listen/globaltags/speedcore


----------



## Aldino (Jun 18, 2012)

I have yet to see Pendulum in those lists and I am dissapointed. However its redeemed because I saw Electric Universe.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 18, 2012)

Randolph said:


> You may want to give speedcore artists a try.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/listen/globaltags/speedcore



this must be what it feels like to be on speed

a lot of speed


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 18, 2012)

Flatline said:


> _
> _*Man With No Name - Teleport
> 
> *


Dejavoo's version is pretty epic, Man With No Name - Teleport (Dejavoo Bootleg)

As for electronic music, it's my favorite kind. I'm more into the modern trance side of it, particularly Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren's recent stuff right now. 
*
Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren - Our Little Secret 

Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren - Beggin' You
*


----------



## Randolph (Jun 19, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this must be what it feels like to be on speed
> 
> a lot of speed


I personally never liked speedcore. Even breakbeat makes me feel like vomiting from time to time.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 19, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I personally never liked speedcore. Even breakbeat makes me feel like vomiting from time to time.



i don't really like it that much ether...more of a fan of the DnB family


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 19, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i don't really like it that much ether...more of a fan of the DnB family


I could toss a few names for you to get you started on DnB.
I've listened to it almost exclusively for years.
There's a great subgenre called liquid DnB. It's chilled and great mood lifter and works on almost every occasion. I'm quite fond of this song, albeit it has a bit sad undertone to it.

Then there is the "normal" Dnb, which involves stuff like Pendulum, Adele and Concord dawn. example here

For a bit darker side or heavier side, there's loads of artists doing "normal" DnB with heavier basses and tunes, but a great subgenre to look after is Neurofunk. Sharp basses and heavy tunes get me every time
Neurofunk
Heavy DnB

Also if you're into more extreme DnB categories, Do try out skullstep


----------



## Flatline (Jun 19, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I have yet to see Pendulum in those lists and I am dissapointed.



*9,000 Motherfucking Miles*

Still Grey
Spiral
Blood Sugar
Tarantula

I also like some of the songs from Immersion, such as Under the Waves and The Fountain.

Their remix of Voodoo People is pretty nice as well.



Dreaming said:


> Dejavoo's version is pretty epic, Man With No Name - Teleport (Dejavoo Bootleg)



I don't regret checking that out. Thank you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

Read the OP, fell in love. Does new video game music count ITT as long as it's electronic?

Le Night Dominator Just put in a game, but is an official track.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Does new video game music count ITT as long as it's electronic?


Of course.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2012)

Well then in that case, this thread is about to get beefed with shooter music, more artists used in the WipEout franchise, and a few others.

Taiji-DoDonPachi 5 (you'll have to pardon the stupid irrelevant loli the company seems to have adopted for no reason other than fanservice)
Tenshi-DoDonPachi 5
Niji-DoDonPachi 5
Noisia Machine Gun-WipEout HD: Fury DLC
Goteki 45-WipEout 3 Special Edition
Speed Highway Classic-Sonic Generations
First Battle-Vanquish
Battle Train-Contra Shattered Soldier
Body in Motion-WipEout 2097
Mute City-F-Zero GX
Cosmo Terminal-F-Zero GX

And that Rainbow Trololo...


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 25, 2012)

I like electronic that's dark and dank, so here's a few generally 'depressing' recommendations (not emo, just bleak):

1) Deru - Echoes of Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h33QQo3_3Ok&feature=related

2) Pleq - Our Hearts Die (but check out the My Life Begins Today album)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMsMgZk5Rhk

3) Proem - Place Gun To Head (album = Socially Inept)

[video=youtube;BtnmmDPc6AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtnmmDPc6AI[/video]


----------



## Flatline (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;f4fJCPD2sxM]http://youtu.be/f4fJCPD2sxM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2012)

Jean-Michel Jarre
[video=youtube;Uba1JM83Nxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uba1JM83Nxk[/video]
Vaporizes the soulless pumping of EDM


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2012)

Listened to *The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die* album for the first time last night.

I know _The Prodigy_ is well-known and mainstream, but for those of you that haven't heard this album, I really recommend it if you're into EBM.

[video=youtube;407GWFMdiuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=407GWFMdiuE[/video]

_*Omen*

*Thunder*_


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Listened to *The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die* album for the first time last night.
> 
> I know _The Prodigy_ is well-known and mainstream, but for those of you that haven't heard this album, I really recommend it if you're into EBM.
> 
> ...



Hey, this was in WipEout 2048!


----------



## Flatline (Jun 27, 2012)

moar MWNN 
*
Silicon Trip

Evolution

Voices 

Lunar Cycle

Energy Level 137

Space Juice

Deliverance

Jack-In-The-Box*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2012)

Daft.....Punk...


----------



## Isen (Jun 29, 2012)

Randolph said:


> *Nero's Day at Disneyland - Oprah Reptile Crawling from the Forest*


yesssssss

[yt]IlEkvbRmfrA[/yt]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;xPIWsD2XNIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPIWsD2XNIQ[/video]


----------



## Flatline (Jun 29, 2012)

The first trance track I have ever heard

[video=youtube_share;Q4mVkqwVCfY]http://youtu.be/Q4mVkqwVCfY[/video]


----------

